# Is my "Timings Table" In CPU-Z correct?



## scaminatrix (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all.

Okay, I'm no overclocking king or anything, so I'm left wondering what this tabs in CPU-Z means. See specs for my RAM.

1. Max bandwidth says PC3-8500F (533 MHz) - is that normal for RAM that's rated at 1600 C7?

2. The timings table only shows up to 609 MHz. Is that normal for this type of RAM?

Thanks peeps.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2011)

its showing your JEDEC defaults, the ones the ram automatically sets itself to, for stability at 1.50v

that is not the same as what its rated for on the sticker, at higher voltages.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, what Mussels says. There is a set standard for memory voltage, 1.5v for DDR3. Memory manufacturers code the SPD to be compatable with that standard. The specs they advertise their memory at are often not compatable with the JEDEC standard of 1.5v, that's why they come with specs that tell you what timings and voltage to set, because you have to manually punch those settings into the BIOS to get your memory where it should be according to their specs list (and not the JEDEC standards). It is showing some odd frequencies... 380MHz? 609MHz? Not sure what's up with those.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I remember reading some time ago that someone had to RMA some RAM because it had been flashed wrong in the factory or something, was wondering whether that could be the problem.
The thing that confused me is I had some DDR2 Ballistix Tracer, and CPU-Z showed me EPP profiles aswell as JEDEC. I'm curious as to why it doesn't show any XMP profiles with this OCZ RAM, could it be because I'm running and AMD system?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Thanks guys, I remember reading some time ago that someone had to RMA some RAM because it had been flashed wrong in the factory or something, was wondering whether that could be the problem.
> The thing that confused me is I had some DDR2 Ballistix Tracer, and CPU-Z showed me EPP profiles aswell as JEDEC. I'm curious as to why it doesn't show any XMP profiles with this OCZ RAM, could it be because I'm running and AMD system?



EPP and XMP are the same thing, but entirely optional.


----------

